# Mediums - Your Views Part 2



## Bels

New Home ....

Here is a link to part 1 if any one wants to read back that far!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,17812.msg219011.html#msg219011


----------



## Anne_7

Hi Guys,

I guess we are covering psychics and clairvoyants.  Would also like to mention prophetic ministries and prophetic dreams.

I would like to start of by saying I think we all have the ability to prophesies.  You ever get the feeling when you just know something, you feel so strong about it.  You don't know how you know, but you just know!!  

There has been several times in my life when I have had dreams, that I know that they are going to happen, just the way I had seen them and sure enough within 2 weeks it happens.

Sometimes you don't need a dream, you just know.

When I was pregnant with my first child, I just know he wouldn't survive.  I thought I would have a MC, but I didn't.  I then thought it must be a still birth, as I knew he wasn't going to survive.  Anyway went on to deliver 7 lb 9 oz baby boy, couldn't believe it.  I thought everything was ok, but of course I had never heard of SIDS!!  I lost my son at 4 months on the 28/12/84 and now that I look back at it all and the way he was the day before, it was like he knew.

I know that I am to have 4 children, I have had 2 still waiting on the other 2!!

Now here's a funny story for you....Remember I live in Oz.  I called my daughter who lives in London and the first thing she says to me is that I am going to have a baby boy.  I said have you had one of you dreams then!! (she also sees and hears spirits) She said I know that you are going to a clinic.  I told her not to be silly, as I didn't want her to know anything, just in case.  Little did she know I had been to the IVF clinic 2 day prior to the call.  

I was also prophersised over by a minister in February, who also said that he sees me with a baby boy!  So we will see, I'm on my 2ww.

Before I went to the IVF clinic I was seeing a therapist who does Ortho bionomy as well as spiritual healing.  I told her that I had PCO.  As we were talking she said to me that there is nothing wrong with me.  Then when I had my test done at the fertility clinic sure enough it was confirmed, I do not have PCO!!  Our fertility is a male factor, just as the therapist had suggested to me..

Anyway won't go on any more, but I am a true believer, but there are alot of fakes!!

Anne, X


----------



## Anne_7

Just another quick story, I have so many of them!! 

I had my daughter rather young, so you can imagine we look like sisters.

One day many years ago I was walking down the street, had just dropped off my daughter to drama class.  I think she was about 6 at the time, when a lady came up to me in the street and said, you have a daughter and she is going to be a famous singer and that she just had to let me know.  I thought it strange as we had stopped her song and dance and just kept up with the drama classes.

Well it turns out that she loves to sing and also writes.  She has the potential, but I think she is just too lazy.  Meanwhile she was recently told by a medium/clairvoyant that he wants ticket to her concert and it will happen within the next 2 years.  I have also been told this by 2 others, but we will wait and see.

Anne,X


----------



## Anne_7

Clare_S,

I read your post how you received a message and felt the touch of a woman.

My daughter and I were told by a clairvoyant that you have different kind of clairvoyants.  Some see as we see anothers, while some have a screen in their forehead or you may call it the 3rd eye, while some hear and a few have touch!!  Being able to feel or to feel someones touch can be such a comfort.

Apparently very few clairvoyants have all of these gifts.  It sound to me that you may have a gift but it is for you to be in-tuned with it.

My daughter came to see me in OZ back in November, as an old bf of hers had just been killed (had been talking about getting back together).  One morning she got up and said, mum he keeps on touching my bum and I can feel him holding me!!!  Anyway as she finished getting dressed, she looked into the mirror and said Miller (BF) don't I look good?  and she heard his reply, yes...
I knew she wanted to see a clairvoyant as she was feeling really low.  So I took her and one of the things he said was "you feel him smacking your bottom" .  There were many things that he had said, that were true.  Like I mention before told her that she also had a gift, but would need to practice and tune in.  

There are many children out there today who see things, but it is all misinterpreted.  When my daughter was around 7 I had to take her to the Doctor as she was seeing things and was really scared to sleep, she said she was seeing imps and demons.  The Doctor was fascinated and decided that we should go to family counselling, after 2nd session I decided it was Bull.  I suppose at that time I wasn't really aware.  If I had known what I know now I would of never of taken her.  That is why for many years, she like so many other doesn't talk about what they see, as people think they should be in a metal home!!

It is good to see that there is more awareness today.

Anne,X


----------



## bodia

Have spent ages reading this thread and am absolutley fascinated! Thanks all for sharing your stories. Will let you all know when I've had a reading!

xx


----------



## Fidget

WOW,

have now spent ages reading all these posts........... i just need to find a good one in my area now........ there is a local church, but my ex MIL goes there and (she is a medium/spiritualist) and dont really want to bump into her......

I do believe and have always believed, just need to find a good one now..............

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hey Kim are you bringing your mum to the party in Sept??


----------



## *Kim*

erm no Debs, she will be babysitting for me. 

Love Kim xxx


----------



## Fidget

cant you find another babysitter?

  

Only kidding.... though not a bad idea to make the party go with a bang!!

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxx


----------



## Dydie

Debs
As we are local to each other if you find one and want some company to go then give me a shout, it's years since I went, I still have her number somewhere but did anyone watch that series that was on tv a while ago ?
that weird couple were from Southampton, the bloke who does the seminars and his blonde wife who was also a medium, she is supposed to be really good but quite expensive, they have got a website somewhere I will see if I can find it.
Dydie xx


----------



## Fidget

Dydie

Sounds fab to me Hun.... if you/I can find one we can go together hold each others handies just in case  

Debs
xxx


----------



## Dydie

Debs
it will be a giggle even if the one we go to is a bit of a dodgy character  
I will dig out the number of the one I went to before, not much of what she said made any sense at the time but when you listen back on the tape much of it means something now years down the line  
I will be in touch when I find her number
Dydie xxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~

Morning,
I took my mum to see Derek Acorah last night as part of her birthday present, it started with the woman sitting next but one to my Mum being picked and I thought well its not going to be us now!!!  any way five mins before the interval he came straight to me and mum, pointed at us and said I am with the lady with the red top on (Mum!!!) he said she had had flashing lights round her all evening and was defiantly with her. My Nanna came through and mentioned things that nobody really new about!!! a tap that had just been changed in Mums kitchen, her bad back, her Aunty Ann and Ann's husband, Cousin Margret and so much more, He mentioned lights that have been seen and Mum said I had seen them, so he asked the microphone (you had to talk into one) be passed to me. He looked at me and gave me the nicest warmest smile ever and said, you are very psychic! and you know when you like somebody or not! he said my Nanna would try her hardest to be seen again within 24 48 hours. 
  He was FAB!!! and me and Mum pretty much sobbed through the whole thing!!!  I could go on about it all day but I really need a cup of tea!!! and Have loads to do today so better pop off for now!!!
Take care,
Love,
Claire, 
XXX


----------



## *Kim*

Thats great Claire. I would love to see Derek Acorah think he is brilliant. Sounds like he gave you a good reading.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## jan welshy

It has been nice to read all these messages KIM.
My sister goes to a medium once in a while and things seem to have come true for her. She keeps trying to get me to go but I am so very scared!!!!!!!!!!
My Nana used to go to spiritualists meetings and said that there were people in our house but they would not hurt us...how very true that is!!!!!!! Always get a sense someone/some people are with us when at my mothers.
I used to go to a reflexologist with a gift, she once stopped mid tx and said "I have an old name in my head. it is Herbert". Of course this did not ring bells at the time but later I remembered this was my Dad Dads' name (grandfather), wierd hearing his name because I always thought it would my mums parents.
I believe that in this great big beautiful world of ours that so many things happen for a reason and that there is no way that life ends when our heart stops beating, we are very sensual beings and i truly believe we are all looked after by others we cannot see.
Maybe one day I will pluck up the courage to go to a medium, one day I might just feel I am ready, in the mean time I will not knock anyone else who goes to one or who believes in them.
Love
WelshyXXXXX


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Claire i have seen derek twice now but not had no messages no one loves me lol 

he is very good 

i went to a spirtulist church once and my nana came threw she said that i would have a peaceful life with out the man in my life and it would happen soon also she said it wouldnt be easy at first but grit my teeth and be brave 3 month later i found the strength to finish it and i have that peaceful life now 

im going to see stephen holbrook again at the end of june he is very very good 

Kerry x


----------



## REC

I love anything to do with mediums.. Love Derek, he's fab..
I visited a few over the years, 1 in particular I visited twice, and both times she told me I would have a single baby then twins & that I would also have a pregnancy that would fail (my ds 2 years ago), so I'm still living in hope of the twins..  
Kerry I have seen Stephen Holbrook about 6 times now, he's fantastic isn't he (and not bad looking either  ), got both his books which he signed..
I have also had a reading done by Ian Lawman (he's appeared on Most Haunted a few times... He was good & I did book to have a reading with him in September 2003 but had to cancel it due to DP having an accident.. Since he's been on Most Haunted it's virtually impossible to get in touch with him to rebook...  

Roz x


----------



## *Kim*

Tony Stockwell who has been on Living channel is brilliant a really nice fella. I went to see him before he appeared on the tele and he told me i would have a baby by IVF. And i did. He told me loads of other stuff too and was spot on with loads of things.

love kim x x


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Roz 
yes he is great hun very spot on with it all he is on in manchester on the 29th june going with me dad  he is a sceptic but enjoys going to see them 

Kerry xxx


----------



## Anne_7

Hi Guys,

Just a quick update.. looks like my daugher was wrong, well about me anyway!!  Found out last week that my sister is pregnant with her 4th child!!

Anne, X


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ok I know its bumping this up again, But I thought I'd let you know I'm off to see one tomorrow, Its the same one we saw a few years ago now, and to be honest he was spot on about quite a few things!!

I will let you know tomorrow what he says this time 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Debs

Ohh Nicky - good luck!

Let us know how you get on.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Look forward to reading your post hun 

Kerry x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Kerry did you go on June 29th? what did they say?
Just read this thread back!
ooh Nicky let us know how you get on.

I saw a lady in May this year, and she was pretty good, obviously she told me what I wanted to hear, i.e we would have our family, but it was the way in which she told me that clinched it. She didn't say whether it would be with IVF she also couldn't see a 3rd person involved with the pg's!!! which I questioned her about as we are needing a donor egg, and planning it from my best friend! I said you would know if another person was involved and she said yes but there isn't, she looked well puzzled about it too! 
she told me loads about DH's character/personality and strenghts (he was at work). 
She also said we would renew our wedding vows which DH has always said he wouldn't! she read my palm too, and said it was on there as well! but it wont be for a few years. The best thing she told me was the sex of the baby I m/c she said you never named that child did you? and before I could say Its because I didn't know what sex it was she said, let me tell you it was a little girl.
~Dizzi~


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Hun Yes i went on the 29th but didnt get any messages at all was well  its best if you can get a private one done 

although when i went to blackpool a few weeks ago a gypsy women grabbed me (didntchargeme) and said i need to tell you that you will have 2 children i forgot to ask if it was  one more i.e inc my son or 2 extra ones she also said i have had 3 losses which i have done  1 m/c 2 eptopics = 3 lol  she said i will stay with my partner for the rest of our lives i said to that with his smelly feet i doubt it dp wasnt impressed lol 

so we will see if her predicitions come true 

Kerry xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Well Ive been!! and all I can say is wow!  

As soon as I walked in he said - Your worried I'm not going to mention pregnancies and babies to you arn't you? Well I am going to! You've been trying for a while now and have had hospital visits, been on tablets because the problems lie with your ovaries and trouble ov'ing!!   He said `Ivf has been mentioned hasn't it? and you have had your tubes blown through (- when I queried what he meant by this he said I have them checked and dye blown through them to clean them out!!!   ) He said Infact you had an appointment recently didn't you? (I had one July 11th I think it was!!) and as a result of this you are now on a waiting list ` (Im waiting to start injections in oct!!)

He then said your grandad is stood behind u with his hand on ur shoulder and he says he is going to everything he can to help you get pg` I was already close to tears by this point and this just pushed me over the edge! My grandad died just a few weeks after I came off the pill!   

He said it will happen and he wants photos when I do have my children, he said there will be more than one!! 

He went on to talk about my job/training thats coming up and John - He said i have a very good man there who would do anything for me, has never and will never raise a hand to me and I wear the trousers in our house   

As he was talking to me he was dealing cards too, The last 2 cards out of my 72 deck were major cards? (I think thats what he called them) he said these were 2 very important cards, these 2 cards were the flowering card and the child card!!   He related the flowering card to my ovaries growing and releasing the eggs and the child as the outcome of my flowering overies!! 

He had a pure black cat there and it sat on the table stuck to my arm, It never left my side through the whole reading!!

Ive seen this man before but it was 4 years ago (we worked that out today LOL) but I was still shocked at how spot on he was!!

Nicky x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh nicky WOW what a fantastic reading I expect your on   at the moment. I would be!
when they come right out and TELL you stuff it is amazing, you then feel confident that they are genuine.

to you nicki 
~dizzi~


----------



## *Kim*

That sounds a great reading Nicky. Yep does make you feel more confident when they come straight out with things.

love Kim x x


----------



## rontuck

Hi

I've just spent the last hour & a half reading through all the past posts! I find the subject fascinating. The last accurate reading I had from a clairvoyant was from someone called Barnard in Birmingham 9 years ago. However, since moving to Brighton (which he predicted), I haven't had any joy with the clairvoyants around here.

Kim, does your Mum still do readings via the post?  If so, I wonder if I can have one done by her please, as everyone who's had a reading by her have been very impressed with her predictions.

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## *Kim*

Hi Ronnie

I have IM'd you

love Kimx  x x


----------



## mancgal_644

Kim if she is still doing them i would be interested to 


Kerry xxx


----------



## *Kim*

Have IM'd you Kerry

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## Sham69

Hi Kim 

Do you mind if i crash in on this tread I have been reading all the posts and wonder would your mum give me a reading by post sorry to be cheeky, I am a great believer in mediums and find all this so interesting. 


Sharon x


----------



## REC

Kim can I jump on the band wagon please and ask if I could have a reading ny post from your mum..
If it's to much for her don't worry, thanks..

Roz x


----------



## *Kim*

I have IM'd you both.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## CLARETTC

Sometimes i am not sure whether to believe psychics or not but there is a way to find out. Long story so bear with me....

About 18 months ago i did an agency shift at a hospital i used to work at. I went to lunch with a colleague and whilst sat there this chap one of the physios came over talking to us. I had never met him before. Anyway he had funny accent and was from eastern Europe. My colleague had to go but i was chatting to him for a while and he announced he was psychic. He asked me if we were ttc (at this point i had had 2mcs and an ectopic), there is no way he could have known, but said yes i can see you have had a hard time, and the agony isnt over yet (another ep in jan this year), but you will have a baby and she will be born around May time. He wouldnt be pinned down to a year or anything.

So the freaky thing is i am now doing ivf and if it works then i wll be due around may!!! Trying not to get my hopes up, he said he felt he just had to tell me, and i havent seen him since.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Clarettc
Sounds Like he had a message to pass on to you,   I hope it works out for May.
I myself am waiting on a statement from a psychic well 3 actually they all said the same just slight variations, and none of them saw a 3rd person (i.e donor egg from BF) 
My mum is going on tuesday to see Norah the last lady I saw as she was really good, my mum is at a personal X rds at the moment and as her only child her desire to be a nanny is as strong as mine is to be a mum!
So what I have said is that I hope from her reading norah will confirm the predictions she made for me. thus giving me 100% confidence.
Many years ago a woman told my mum she would be a nan before may was cast out, although she was not specific as to the year.... there is still time for a may baby! and Norah said I would be expecting by Xmas and to come back and see her then!!!
any one else on this thread had predictions made that are/have come true
~Dizzi~


----------



## *Kim*

Hi Dizzy

My eldest brother was very psychic and was a really good healer too. I have wanted a baby ever since i got married almost 25 years ago. I seemed to look after everyone else's children then my younger sister started her family of 4 and still i was waiting.
My brother told me one day that he knew i would have a baby cos he had seen me holding a little boy and everything was ok. I scoffed and said yeah when? He just told me to be patient and it will happen.
Well i'm not a very patient person but he still insisted that there was a little boy destined for me.
We then found out i would need IVF and after the first go i was convinced that i was pregnant and i was going to get my little boy but it didnt work. I was heartbroken. Jim (my brother) said he knew how upset i was and he was for me too but he could still see the little boy.
Jim's health started to deterioate, he had heart problems and had been given 6 months to live. We had our second IVF and i got pregnant we were all so excited. Jim didnt think and said so to my mum that he would be here to see the baby. I didnt know how but i just knew he would. Didnt know how much longer after but knew he would be here to see my baby. He was, he even bought us home from hospital and stayed with us for another 3 months. He loved Joe to bits and came round every day for a cuddle and chat to Joe.
But he was right i did have my little boy and everything was alright. just a shame he had to go when he did. I swear Joe see's him though just little things  but i know he is around.

Got off topic a bit there but i do believe i even went to a medium just before i had IVF and he told me i would have a baby by IVF. he is well known now, Tony Stockwell. He has been on the tele a fair bit.

Love KImx  x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Kim,
Sorry you've had the loss of your brother, I am sure Joe can see or speak to his uncle, As kids are so open to the spirit world.
My friends little boy used to talk to a man, he later pointed him out in a family album as a great grandparent who had passed before he was born. he'd never seen the album before either!
I love to hear about peoples success from predictions, I know there are some con artists out there that spoil it for the genuine, but I feel a huge sense of peace and strengh following seeing Norah, especially as she gave me closure on the sex of our baby we lost to m/c.
I do wish for a personal message from my grandparents, but the fact that several people have now "seen" us with our dream, and have described DH and I to a tee, makes it easier to cope with the waiting. 
Its as if fate has stepped in every step of our journey, from the early days till now.
I believe everything happens for a reason and a deep down intuition tells me not to give up as it will happen for us someday somehow.

When is your silver wedding anniversary?? have you got a party planned? We are ten years behind you!

~Dizzi~
XX


----------



## *Kim*

Hi Dizzi

Its our anniversary on the 20th September. We are having a party with some really good friends on the 17th.

Hold on to your dream as my brother said to me 'just be patient'.

Will look forward to your good news post then 

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## Mitzi

Hi,  went to a psychic for a reading today and thought I'd tell you all about it.

Firstly, when I went over, before I'd even got sat down she said 'You're planning a family, aren't you?  In fact, are you pregnant now?'  I agreed that we were ttc but that if I was pg certainly didn't know about it yet (only ovulated start of week).  Anyway, she assured me that she saw a pregnancy and if I wasn't pregnant now, I definitely would be in the next couple of months and that I wouldn't need any tx to get there (I hadn't mentioned how long we'd been ttc or that I had received IVF referral).  Admittedly, I am particularly keen to believe since she said pretty much exactly what I wanted to hear.  (Mind you, maybe her pg comment was a result of my pot belly   )

She talked about my family and spirits on the other side, my dh and our relationship and where we're at just now.  She said I was feeling very secure in my job and would now put career on the back burner to concentrate on my family.  I've just had a promotion and had my fixed term contract made permanent with really good maternity package if needed.

She described my dh pretty accurately down to the fact he moves about a fair bit through work which is true.  She was very positive and managed to discuss the main things on my mind straight off without any feedback from me then asked me if she was right and mentioned a few things she wasn't sure of to see if they meant something to me.

All in all, I feel so much more calm and at peace with myself.  I have to admit that I am a very spiritual person and it always brings me great comfort to thing of spirits from my family being close and taking an interest in me.  As for the pg comments.........I'll let you know but fingers crossed.   

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## *Kim*

Sounds like a good reading Rachel hoping the pregnancy bit comes true very soon.

love Kimx  x x


----------



## Mitzi

Hi there,

Just thought I'd let you know that the psychic I saw in August was indeed spot on - got a   this week!   

If anyone is living around the Glasgow area and wants a good psychic recommended - just give me a shout and I'll pass on her details.

Rachel xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Mitzi
      

Heres hoping all goes well for you       
~Dizzi~


----------



## casey

Girls i went to a psychic fair on Saturday and the psychic read the crystal ball and told me i had a message from an older man in spirit - she said he was so close to me he must be a parent or partner - well i lost my best friend years ago quite suddenly and he was much older than me  - he was sort of surrogate grandad/best mate 
anyway she told me stuff from childhood but she said this man had told her that ithere was alittle boy waiting to be born in the next 12 months and he would come WITH EXTRA HELP - and she then went on to say she meant IVF etc
I was gobsmacked - she also described my dh and in laws perfectly 
everything she said was relevant - none of this 'someone is taking driving lessons' or do you know someone called billy etc

I was really impressed and its given me such a boost as id been feeling quite negative and wonndering whether to cancel this cycle and stop tx - she said don't !!!

So watch this space!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## night nurse

Well casey I hope its true for you. Looking back on the posts on this thread and peoples story they have come true.  So here is mine....

About 3 weeks ago my Mother-in-Law went to see a medium.  Apparently the reading was all about me and dh.  She said she could see dead sperm, eggs, IVF, drugs all around us.  She was spot on when she said originally there was a problem with my dh but that is now resolved and the problem lies with me!  She said the sperm go in but 'ban' they are dead within seconds    Anyway she said there was one failed attempt  but could see it all happening again between October and March next year.  Indeed it is, just had a biposy for Killer cells, results in Dec then start tx after xmas. She then asked my mother in law ' Are these two ready for these BABIES?'  BABIES I said 'oh blimey'. Anyway my MIL never told her my dh's name she referred to him as her son throughout.  She told her that he would get a promotion at work and funnily enough his boss has just left.  He works at a castle and the medium mentioned the castle.  My dh has said from day one of the job ' I will be king of the castle one day' as  a joke.  At the end of the reading she turned to my MIL and said ' Stuart (dh's name) will be king of the castle!'  How spooky is that.

Anyway I am off to see said same woman next Thursday afternoon.  So will report if the stories match!!

NN xx


----------



## *Kim*

Rachel

Thats brilliant news i am so pleased for you.

Casey  Hope yours comes true too.

NN  God that was a great reading. Cant wait to hear if your matches.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## night nurse

Ok Update.

I have been to see same medium as my mil (see previous post).

The story was indeed the same the only discrepency is the sex of the babies.
She said she felt that my dh and me have had a child together but it didn't hang on, and that I had a funny period. (same said to Mil). Also that after the twins I will get pg naturally again (same said to mil but she omitted to tell me that bit as was already shocked by the twins).  She even went so far as to say I will be pg by February and it was possible that I could have some good news by Xmas!   She could see me paying out money to a consultant and said its up to me if I choose that route but there is nothing wrong with either of us.  She could see two eggs with two pregnancies meaning one egg divides into two and that my chances of having twins were 68%.  She even went so far as to say that I will get to 32-33 wks with the babies and that they will go to special care but will be good weights of 3.2 lbs and around 3.10/4.2 lbs   

Apparently 1 will have hair and one won't and one will have very long fingers and toes!  She knew I had a daughter and a son and also told me that my dh wasn't their father! Spooky!  

She did say I will have a bleed and its possible to lose one twin but she feels both will be born. One of each she told me but mil got told 2 girls then a boy naturally.


So watch this space girls. If she is right it won't be long before I find out.  She told me my last period will be xmas if not before.  awaiting af as I type  

NN xx

Ps She said that I ovulate 3 times a year - Jan, April-Jun and October.  She asked then when my children were born and funnily enough they were born October and April!    Also apprently I ovulate around day 17 onwards too and because of this late ovulation I should look out for placenta previa and remember where I heard it!


----------



## night nurse

Oh I forgot she said both babies will be breech and I should take a section if offered it!

NN x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

OMG ! wow NN
That sure is a fantastic reading,such detail!
My fingers and toes are crossed for you  

~Dizzi~


----------



## *Kim*

NN great reading too. Cant wait to read your news.

Love kimx x  x


----------



## Mackie

Hi girls hope you don't mind me crashing your thread!!

I have just read through the posts and wow!!

I have been thinking about going to see someone but have too scared.  The last lady i saw, was so spot on.  I saw her twice with about an 18 month gap between.  The first read she to me my marriage was over (which i really knew), when & how it would end even how the settlement would go!! and she was right.  the second time she told me about how i would meet my DP.  That our paths had already crossed, the link was work, but not my work, when we would meet again, the circumstances and that this was my sole mate, and when he asked me out to cancel any plans and go!!  she then said i would be prg about 10 months from our meeting, but didn't see the prg continuing.  well DP worked with my BF who introduced us at one of her works do's (my company is a client of the practice she works for). we didn't see each other again and he left the practice.  a friend of BF saw him 6 mths later and he was single and asked after me. and the rest is history!!  she was right about the prg, i had an ectopic 10 mths after we met.

So consequently i am scared of going again in case she tells me something i don't want to hear.  part of me really wants to go and the other part doesn't!

Any advice??

Just in case can anyone recommend anyone in birmingham / worcester area.  ( i am between the two)

Helen


----------



## night nurse

Hi Helen,

I would say go for it.  She was so spot on wasn't she?  If nothing the reading I have had an my MIL has given me hope otherwise I would have gone into this next cycle with negative thoughts.  I may not even get to tx if she is right though  


I live in Staffs so sorry can't recommend anyone in that area.  Do you still have the other ladies number??  Let us know how you get on.

NN xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

NN I'm coming to stay at your house one weekend and you can take me to this medium   Great reading Hun 

 
Nicky x x x


----------



## Marielou

I've booked to see the psychic Night Nurse saw on wednesday   
I'm actually quite scared now ..... I am also seeing another lady, but she has a 3 month waiting list as she's so good, is it ok to see different people?  I really really want to see this other lady, with the 3 month waiting list, but I just need some hope to get me through.  
That might sound mad, and I won't put all my hopes on it, but I guess we all need a pick me up?
My mum was told last year I'd have two little boys, but I'm losing sight of ever getting them.  

I guess I need someone to tell me to just keep on going, and that I'm not wasting more money on something that won't ever happen!

Marie xx


----------



## night nurse

Marie it will give you hope hun it has for me.  Dh says I shouldn't pin all hopes on her though and to take it with a pinch of salt but I can't help feeling there is something in believing it can happen, you know?  Let me know if this other one is any good too?

Whats her name and where is she by the way??

NN x

Ps When are you going?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Marie - 
I saw 3 woman within 7 months of each other and its intersesting how they all said the same things! with just slight variations, So I would definatly go! 
It really can and does boost your energies with IF - so long as you believe and the person your seeing has a good repitation.

I can't wait to read what she has to say! Wouldnt mind seeing her myself! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Thanks girls!

I guess I worried it was almost like having a psychic affair ~ seeing more than 1!   
It would be nice if one of them mentioned the two boys, or even just anything baby related! 
Strange thing is, I got all emotional today thinking about it ~ when my mum had a reading, her mum came through, to tell me she had Charlie with her. He was playing at her feet. I wonder (or I hope?) Charlie comes through. I just need to know that he knows how much we loved and wanted him. The psychic mum saw told her that Charlie knew (she actually said this without mum saying anything) ~ also, my sister had a miscarriage since my mum's reading, and I'd like to think Charlie was there waiting for his cousin when he or she passed away.

NN ~ I'm seeing Caroline at 3pm wednesday. The other psychic is called Mandy Masters ~ she has a column in Take a Break's fate and fortune magazine, I picked it up on holiday and was impressed. She has a website ~ www.mandymasters.com and I've been waiting since September to speak with her ~ my appointment is 29th November. 

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

PS I had a tarot reading the day I had my IUI with Charlie, and the man kept saying to me 'Are you sure you're not pregnant?' I kept saying I had only just had treatment, but he kept asking about the pregnancy ... I wish I knew his name, as I'd do back and see him.  I wonder if he was just forgetful, or if he knew something I didnt?!

Marie xx


----------



## night nurse

Wow Marie that was a good prediction.  Will have a look at that site.  Will it be a phone reading then or are you going to see her?

Dizzi - If you like anywhere near to stoke you could go see her.

NN xx


----------



## *Jenny*

I was just wondering if anyone knew or a medium or psychic in the Thanet area ( Margate, Ramsgate, Broadstairs)   i have been wanting to go for ages but DH is not a believer like me. I have got my step mum to go with me, moral support. I would like to ask some questions is that is OK, Will it work better if i drag my DH along?   How much (average) does it cost?   Well i hope everyone is ok.

Jenny


----------



## daisyboo

Hi everyone 
What a great thread have been reading the last couple of days now taking the plunge into posting 
I first went to see a medium 13 years ago, she told me i would meet a gentlemen with the initials RWV and maybe look at emigrating well a few months later i met my now husband who's initials match perfectly and i ended up moving from Birmingham to Devon 8 years ago (not exactly emigrating i know but close)
She also told me i would have 2 children but didn't tell me when she was so spot on with things that had happened to me in the past so i really do believe in her.
I also went to see a tarot reader back in January she said are you pregnant cause if your not pregnant now you soon will be (well that didn't happen) she told me things that will happen but she never said anything concrete like anything in my past etc so i took with a pinch of salt.
But she told me who in spirit was looking after me people who i didn't know it was only speaking to my parents that it all fell into place quite spooky really so although i thought she wasn't anygood with fortune telling she was good in telling me about my family.
So if anyone knows of a good medium in the Exeter/ Exmouth region of Devon please let me know. 

Sorry if I've bored everyone to death. Hope to read more good stories on here.
Love Daisyboo


----------



## Marielou

I'm seeing my psychic tomorrow .... I just hope she can give me some hope!   

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Marie   ooh - hope it goes well 
Let us know what she says ........ 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Well, I had my appt with the psychic, she was very good!

First off, she told me she had 'William' with her, who is/was my Grandad (passed in 2004) and first off, he mentioned 'George' ~ who is my Grandad's brother (still living) she said he is going ot be ill, and Grandad wanted to mention him.  She then said 'Michael' who is my dad (his son), and said he knew he was having heart problems, and had bene in hospital this year, and was taking medication.  All true, and he said he was with him all the time.  He also said he is taking other medication (diabetes) and that he will be ok.  He wanted to thank him for looking after his mum (My Nan) 
He then talked about 'Steven' who is my sister Anna's partner.  She said there would be a wedding, and also told me Grandad was telling Steve not to be so vain about his hair   and that he was laughing about him dying his hair ~ he dyed it a few weeks back and hates it, although everyone else loves it! He is really vain about his hair too!    
He mentioned my other Sister, he said 'Lee' ~ her name is Lisa, but she is known sometimes as Leigh.  He siad she needs a new Hoover (true!) and that she has a baby girl with a boy's name (Morgan)   
He also taked about my Mum 'Linda' and said she has just lost her job (true   ) and said to tell her not to worry and that life is too short.  She will get a new job.  He sent her Red Roses (his favourtie flower) 
He then said about Mum's sister, and said there would be tears surrounding her shortly.  
Then he mentioned Mark, (DH) and said he needs to get a new job, that this job he has now is not right for him and he needs to look around.  She also said he should be careful of his back.  He mentioned this about 3 times. 
She asked if we were married, and then said Grandad was wanting to say we were soul mates, but that something was missing.  She asked if we had children, and then said she could see me with a few children, but not as many as I wanted.    She said we had 'Womens problems' (Actually we need donor sperm, but I am having immune testing) and that I had some scans, which were ok (True, although 'some' scans should be 10,000 of the things!) and that I would need more, and treatment, and I would end up with 1 or possibly 2 children.  I must admit I cried then ~ yes, I know I will be blessed to even get one, and at this point in time I'm willing to settle for a baby monkey, but all my life I've dreamt of 3~4 children, and after all this time, I'm still grieving for that big family.  She said change was coming, and my life would take a new direction.  I hope this means I will have a baby soon.    I can't help but feel sad about that.  
She said I need to be more positive, and if I think negative, it will take longer to happen.  

What else ..... she said lots more about friends and family, and I was all in all, very impressed.  There is no way she could have known so much about me and my family.  

I do feel a little down after my reading .... I guess I wanted to be told for sure when I would be getting my babies, and that having DIVF will be worth it.  He also knew we are getting a remortgage to pay for this IVF, which is spooky!  

I guess I'll have to just keep on waiting .....

Marie xx


----------



## *Kim*

Hi Marie

Sounds a good reading. Sorry you are down about it. I get the same as you cos i go in with something i really want to know and cos we want it so bad it doesnt come through.
He did at least see you with children though so thats good. My mum also tells me not to be negative as it isnt good for you.
I really hope things turn out for you and you get your family real soon.
My brother kept on telling me that i would have a baby boy but i was losing faith as it took so long but here i am with Joe so hold on to that and try and keep positive, i know its hard.
Good luck

Love Kimx x x


----------



## Marielou

Thanks Kim,

I guess I was down as I was kind of hoping for almost too much information!  I am very happy with the reading, she was a very good psychic, and I plan on using her again sometime next year if need be.   

3 seperate psychics have now told me I'll have a boy, and they've all said two boys (this one said 1 or 2) so that is a dream to hold onto.  I knew in my heart I'd never get the 4 children, but hearing it out loud was a bit of a shock.    

I'll hold on to the fact you were losing faith too before you concieved Joe, last time my mum had a reading, she said there would be a much wanted baby announced in February, last time it didnt ring true, as I was testing in Jaurary, but I will be testing in Febraury this DIVF, so fingers crossed! 

Another thing ..... the psychic mum saw and the one I saw today, both called My sister's DP Steven, not Steve.  It is so like Grandad to call someone by their full name.  She also said he was hard to get rid of, as he talked so much, and that is so like him too!   I think I have inherited that trait from him!  

Marie xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Marielou

Please can you IM me the info for this psychic 

Tashja xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Marie - I am glad you had such an acurate reading so many details to confirm and believe in. 
If you see her again a few months down the line she may be more specific to you and mark as these other truths/messages will have already been shared and your confidence in her would be strong.

Dont lose faith - believe it will happen and one day it will  

~Dizzi~

ps: can you pm me the details too as staffordshire is not that far from shropshire!


----------



## Mackie

Marie - what a fantastic reading, so many accurate facts.

Would you mind PM her details to me, Staffordshire isn't to far from me either.

thank you

Helen x


----------



## Marielou

The Psychic I saw was actually a phone reading .... she is also featured in Take a Breaks 'Fate and Fortune' magazine, and I've heard so many good things about her. 
I have yet to see the psychic Night Nurse saw, as I wanted to speak to this lady first. Think I will stick with her now!

www.mandymasters.com

There is a short waiting list as she is so busy, but its worth the wait! It cost me £20.

Marie xx

ps How often should you have a readiing?


----------



## night nurse

That was a good reading over the phone marie.  I thought at first it was the one I saw    When do you see her? You should have some hope now at least  


NN xx


----------



## night nurse

Quick post just to say that the 1st thing the medium said would come true has.  She said my dd was being held back at school and she could see her doing some tests and her stepping up and she has so after xmas she moves class into the next band!  

NN x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Great news  

Tell her I said well done!!  (That's V not the medium   )

Nicky x x x


----------



## night nurse

Nicky.

I will pass it on


----------



## Shezza

My friend has just phoned me to say that we are booked in for a reading with a medium on the 27th of this month   I am really excited as we have both had a previous reading with this lady before and she was excellent. It was about 3 years ago the last time we saw her and I think it was the october, my friend was due to go in for her lap and ovary drilling the week after, which she picked up on and also said that she would be pg in february. Now although she wasn't pg the following Feb she was the year after and now has a little girl 5 weeks older than Zak!

She told me lots of things that have now happened, one being Zak (although she got the sex wrong   ) another being my sister. She said she would find love with an older man at work who was in a managerial position, at the time I told my sister and she laughed it off saying 'ewww they are all horrible'   guess what? Last october she started seeing a guy called Dave who is in fact a manager of the place she works, albeit he is in a different area and he is 8 years older than her too. She also said she would be pg within a year, which my sis freaked at   (she has never wanted her own kids, she says she is happy seeing and spoiling her nieces and nephews) so far, she isnt pg but I dont think it will be long! 

She named Nay's older brother too, who sadly passed away during child-birth 3 years before Nay arrived, which I thought was excellent too. I think I am excited   but always feel weird when I have these appts booked. 

Wish me luck guys! (if thats the right thing!)

Love

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummytoLottieandLily

Your stories are amazing always makes me go all tingerley.  

I am fascinated by Mediums and have been to visit a few especially when we were TTC.  Unfortunately for us no one ever picked up on the fact that we couldnt have children and nothing was ever mentioned about adopting.  

If anyone knows of a good clairvoyant in Gloucestershire please email me

love

Lilianna x


----------



## Mackie

Hi Lilianna

I know a good one in worcester - would that be too far for you to travel??

IM me if you want details.

Mac x


----------



## Marielou

Well, one of the things my psychic said would happen would come true.  
She said I'd need more investigations (either a scan or an op of some kind) which would uncover why I couldnt concieve (I hadnt told her about IVF etc) and then I'd concieve shortly after.  

Well, I had a Hysteroscopy, they found polyps that were preventing me from concieving.  If it wasnt for the H&c, I'd never have known and we'd more than likely have given up.  

I now look forward to the 2nd part of what my late Grandad told her coming true! (2 little boys coming my way!)

Marie xx


----------



## allison kate

hi girls

'cuse me butting in!!! but I just wanted to say, that's fantastic news Marie (your dream is getting nearer every day!).

I had an email reading done just before Christmas (I don't live in the UK so it's the only way I can get a reading).  The medium said that I would be pg in the first half of this year and that she could see me as a mother but I had to stop being so stressed.  She also picked up on the fact that I was really unhappy at work and said I would be leaving it very soon (hoping to hand my notice in in the next week or so) and also said I would be moving house and DH and I are looking at a house to renovate at the moment.  So it seems she was pretty accurate on a lot of things...just hope she's right about the pg part.

Best of luck to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## Shezza

Lets hope so eh Allison and Marie      thinking for you both!

Only a week now til my reading *gulp* but really excited too!

I'll report back after the reading and let you all know what she says! If there is anyone in the Sheffield/Worksop/Chesterfield area that wants her number then just give me a IM and I'll send you it!

Much love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sara M

Anyone know of a ny good mediums near me?? I live in Preston and have a real fascination for this type of thing!

I was told I would have a child(they did say in May!!??), Joseph was born at the end of April and they got the sex wrong   ^idiot


----------



## daisyboo

Anyone know of any in Exeter, Torquay area?
I'm desperarate.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Everyone!

Marie thats Wonderful news I have a reading booked with Mandy Masters on March 24th! the day before the big meet!
Daisy Boo look Mandy up on the internet as she does readings by phone, there is a bit of a wait though 

My predictions by Nora don't seem to be coming true 


> Norah said I would be expecting by Xmas and to come back and see her then!!!
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30588.msg411927.html#msg411927


 she also said I would be pregnant by the end of the year, 

Well my last Af was 11th Dec and I am now CD 39 so about 10 days late
( not got my hopes up but my mind is buzzing!) 
as if, _IF_ her prediction is to be true I would have concieved around Xmas? technicaly before the year was out, As she predicted...... 
also the physcic fair she attendes has not been advertised since my mums reading, so I have been unable to go back and see her even if I wanted too  So  please 
  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Lorri

Hello !

I hope you don't mind me butting in, but I have been lurking and following this thread for a while now. 

I have just come back from an 'Evening of Clairvoyance' at my local Spiritualist Church (my first time), and found it very interesting. Just thought I would mention it for anyone looking for a medium, that it is probably a good place to start and they are very reasonable cost-wise. Tonight we had 2 mediums doing readings to an audience. I didn't get read unfortunately, but quite a few people did and they seemed to get a lot of things right. 

I will probably go again next time and maybe even book a 1 to 1 reading. 

Anyone ever been to one ?


----------



## Debs

Lorri - I went to one (although it was in a community hall) and it was amazing.

I didnt get a reading but my friends auntie did and as I know the family very well knew that was was being said was absolutley spot on.  I would have loved a reading with the guy who held the evening but he is months and months booked up.  The thing I liked about this guy is that his gift came to him following an accident and when he does these evenings puts money towards good causes as a kind of thank you.

Must admit im wanting to go to have a reading done somewhere - there are 2 people I have used in the past and both are good - just need someone to push me as im always a wimp about booking it  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## night nurse

Dizzi thats so exciting!  Any news yet for us has the witch turned up?

I am in a similar position, my medium said I'd be pg by february!  My FSH this month was 3.1 (12.5) last month AND I ovulated twice this month!    So I am on cycle day 35 but techincally not yet late as ovulated around day 21-23! 

Let us know of any news.

NN x


----------



## allison kate

Oh my goodness, Dizzi and Nightnurse, I'm keeping everything crossed for you both


----------



## night nurse

Quick update.... On cd45 now still no sign of af.  Could the medium really be right??

NN x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

NN - I cant find your prediction post 

         

She's right for you!

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I forgot to say I am now on CD53, HPT on CD41 was 

so I guess its not going to come true for me.
~Dizzi~


----------



## night nurse

Dizzi its on page 5 of this thread.

It ain't over til the witch turns up though is it hun??

NN x


----------



## Lorri

Hi,

I am a lurker ! I have been following this thread with a great deal of interest, only posted once or twice.

I saw a medium at the local spiritualist church on Saturday, but did not feel like much was for me. She talked about 8 or 10 m/c, well I have never actually had a m/c just 2 failed icsi. First icsi started with 6 embryos had 3 put back and remainder not good enough for the freezer. 2nd icsi only had 2 embryos. I could not take any of the names she mentioned either. She did say she saw a little girl with me. I so want to believe that, but as I did not feel positive about the whole reading, I have discounted it.  My tarot reading in December did come up with some v good cards, The Sun, The Empress and Queen of Cups (can't remember the rest).

Anyway, I have a question for anyone who knows about tarot cards. I bought a set at the weekend, and have been studying them and shuffling them etc. The weird thing is, the same card keeps popping up when I cut them - Temperance. It has happened so often, that I am now a bit spooked. Other cards do come up randomly, but this just keeps appearing. Am I going mad   ?  

Anyone know what it means ?


----------



## larkles

Hi All
Well after many years of ttc I have many a time called or been to mediums and have been told on numerous occasions that I would have 2 children naturally, I also had a feng shui person around to "clear" the house of which there were and still are many spirits here but nothing nasty, When she was in our front garden insertnig rods & crystals, she saw twin boy & girl playing in the front garden and she believed them to be ours, in the back garden (we have an old war bombshelter) she could feel a spirit of a little boy and was amazed that I couldn't "see or hear" him- a wee boy of 5 waiting for his parents to come to him as they had promised(they didn't make it to the shelter...) 

Have also been to spiritulist church but didn't "gel" with anything said. 

Tarot cards: Lorri-look on  complimentary therapies-Broodygirl is a good one to ask

I do believe in mediums-must be time for another reading... 

Larkles
xx


----------



## Smurfs

Hi Girls

I posted about Mediums along time ago, I had been to see one and it was a great reading. She told me things about me and my family which were very true. Lots of things she told me would happen, have and she picked up on many things with me and DH with regards to our IF. She told me I would have treatment and I did but she told me I would fall pg naturally with twins. Well I feel pg with IVF but I lost our baby at 8 weeks. 
No sign of the twins as yet  . Well it has been well over a year since I last had a reading so I have arranged a day with my sister next Tuesday and we are having a reading with a medium. Really looking forward to it but not going to hang on her every word if she mentions children. 

Wish me luck

Shaz xxx


----------



## Marielou

Just thought I'd post my update after my appt with my medium. 

She told me a few months back that I would get pregnant ~ but I'd need a scan or operation of some sort, would have a tough time, but I'd get pregnant soon after.  

Well, I had a hysteroscopy, which removed 2 polyps which was why I was not getting pregnant, and I started D/R a week later.  I DID have a tough time ~ empty follicle syndrome leaving me with only 4 eggs from 24 follies, but thankfully all 4 fertilised, and 2 were frozen, 2 put back. 

I'm now 4.4 weeks pregnant, and I can now only hope the healthy baby/ies (she mentioned 2 boys, but not sure if they were twins or not, she didnt say) will arrive safe and sound in late october/early november.  

Her name is Mandy Masters and it was a phone reading, and well worth the £20 she charged for it! 

Marie xx


----------



## LadyMoonlight

This is really interesting.  Particularly since, having been unable to conceive for nearly 13 years I've been told by two mediums that I will have children one day and I really want it to be true.

I saw Derek Acorah live in St David's Hall, Cardiff in spring 2004.  I was hoping and hoping someone would come through for me and jumped up when Derek said he had a message from a man who had a problem with his left leg - I put my hand up because I had an image of an old, old photo of my great grandfather (who died long before I was born) with a false left leg (he lost both legs from the knee down due to diabetes in the days before it could be effectively treated).  Anyway he confirmed it was for me and went on to give me and my brother (who was with me) a reading!

Some of what he said made no sense whatsoever, but some other things did.  He picked out my name (pointed at me and said "Katherine!") without any prompting, for one thing!  

He also picked the name William, which is my brother's name, was my father's name, my great grandfather's name and my great uncle's name!

Derek told me that a man would be coming into my life whose name was Mark and who came from Pontypool.  I dismissed this as I was already married to David from the Wirral in Cheshire!  Anyway, not long afterwards I met my current partner - not MARK but MIKE.  The Pontypool bit is wrong though - Mike is from Gillingham in Kent . . .  (I seem to have a thing for Englishmen!)  anyway, the thing that gave me hope was that Derek told me he saw me as "bringing twin girls into the world". . . 

He told Will (my brother) a girl called "Andrea" would be coming into his life, but Will is still very much single and hasn't met any Andreas that I know of.  Certainly not been involved with any.


I had a telephone reading from a psychic who told me she had a "small woman, small in stature" amd I guessed it was my granny, who died when I was 9 (she was the daughter of the great-grandfather who'd apparently come through Derek - this side of the family must be very vociferous in the world of spirit!).  again, some of what she said sort of made sense but a lot of it was fairly vague and I guessed I was just clutching at straws. beliving whatever she said and matching it to what happened in my life.  I told her about my infertility and she told me the treatment would be very successful. she also mentioned my mum being there to "see my daughter born".

I guess at the moment, as I've lost a lot of hope that I'll ever become pg and have a child of my own   I'm hoping so much that what these mediums told me was true  .  Neither said they saw me as being childless.  But a lot of the other things they told me were vague and didn't make any sense, even when I asked my mum about them.  Derek seemed to be the most on the ball I'd say.  Having twins would fit in with having IVF we're looking at now and I wondered that at the time.  But I don't know what to think really  . . .  I wish I could have a reading with a medium whom others have found very accurate to see what they have to say, I guess its hard to know who is genuine and who might not be. . .


----------



## *Kim*

Hi

You would know if they were genuine if they gave you facts without you telling them anything. A true medium doesnt ask questions just requires you to say yes or no.

I saw Tony Stockwell, who has been on the tv, before he was known through tele. He actually told me i would have a baby by IVF.
I had been told by loads of mediums i would have a baby quite a few stipulated a boy. 2 told me i would have twins or 2 very close together. I only have the one and he is now 4.
My brother was the most adamant that i would have a little boy and everything would be ok.

Good luck and i hope Dereks reading comes true.
Love Kimx x x


----------



## Ceri.

hi all, i went to see a medium about 12 years ago, as soon as i walked in the room she told me stuff which put the hairs on the back of my neck up,  later she went on to tell me that i would have 2 boys 5 years apart (still waiting   )
she also said some stuff which i cant ever see happening! like i would have a romantic connection with a guy from the far east!!  been happily married for 6 years this year, to chris who was born in birkenhead. maybe she meant the north west! anywayi also worked in a nursing home, years ago and i was working nights one particular night, and the girls i was working with said go to sit with xxxx (cant remember her name) lovely lady, bed bound, so i sat with her, she took my hand and said can you feel that? i felt a tickly sensation on my hand, she said its a black dog, i dont know her name but i'm getting "t". (this was our black lab that passed away a few months before) she said that"Tinker" was licking my hand, bless her! tears came strolling down my face.  i asked her how many children i would have and she said 5!!! so theres a connection with 5 somewhere! 
i'm longing to go to see another medium, or go to a spiritualist church soon. 
ceri x


----------



## caz31

Hi Ya
My auntie is a medium when i bumped into her while out shoppin (7 months pregnant at the time) i asked her what i was having she said a little boy my due date was 24 september but she said he would be born a week early and he was on the 17 september  how spooky is that when i saw her a few weeks ago i showed her my recent scan picture and she said this ones a girl so we will have to wait and see
her website is www.angelamcghee.co.uk take a look

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ~ S ~

Hi,

I do belive a lot of them can be quite correct, especially where tarot cards are concerned. I have never dabbled myself after an horrendous experience my mum had.

In 1981 she had her tarot done and 4 death cards came up. Over the next 2 months she lost my dad, her mum, her uncle and next door neighbour   

Shame is wasn't more positive stuff that came up.

S xxx


----------



## LadyMoonlight

To be honest I can't remember if Derek just gave me facts - some of the things he said I couldn't relate to my life or my family at all or were very vague and could have applied to almost anyone.  He was saying things like "who has a writing desk?  I'm seeing someone sitting at a writing desk" - that didn't really mean anything specific (although my mum used to write when she was younger and I hav an old table my auntie left me - still not sure if it means anything).  But him picking out my name was really spooky, especially as he had no prompting and couldn't have just chosen my name at random!


----------



## Smurfs

Hi girls

Well I went to see a medium with my sister a couple of weeks ago, the reading went really well. She started by saying she had my Nan with her and she was telling her 'she wants a baby' she went straight into my IVF and the loss of my baby. She got so many things right and even went onto give me names of the family who had passed. 

She went onto tell me I would conceive a baby the 'natural' way as nothing was wrong with me or my DH - which is very true. She told me I would not carry full time I would have the baby a couple of weeks early and everything would be ok. She kept getting the link of twins for me and said I could end up having twins as she was being told I would have one of each.

She told me many things that have happend in my life within my family and gave me a 5 year forcast, if it's true it will be better than the last 5! She told me to get some crystals which my sister have very kindly got for me. Right at the end of my reading she done a tarot card reading for me, she said she doesn't normally do this but she felt she had to for me, the first card to come up was the Goddess of Fertility which she said only means one thing only   I got a card for new beginnings and she said August was a good month for me. 

I can only wait and see if what she told me comes true, I will not live my life by it but in a funny sort of way it made me feel safe and protected, she told me my Nan walks with me and holds my hand.

Just wanted to share this with you all.

Good luck

Shaz x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shaz what a really lovely reading 
 for you 

~Dizzi~


----------



## LadyMoonlight

To be honest I'm desperate for some hope that the moment.  I want so much to believe that Derek's prediction will come true but I can see no light at the end of the tunnel right now.  I can't see myself ever becoming a mother.    I wish I could speak to someone who could give me some hope.


----------



## larkles

After reading this post & maybe another, I looked up Mandy Masters on google 3 days ago-but have had no reply as yet for a phone reading appointment-would prefer to have one face to face-my mind is in turmoil whether to go through another treatment or to believe that it will happen when its "time" for us or not

Am desperate too as this IF is ruining our marriage


----------



## Debs

Hi girls,

I went to see someone a couple of weeks ago - and to be honest I wish I hadnt  

The first thing she told me was that there was something wrong in my life that I couldnt put right - it was out of my hands    She then told me I have a son which I havent.

Cutting the story short - I ended up telling her I needed IVF and she straight away said I have one bad tube and one good one but that shouldnt stop a pg.  However she then said "oh dear - theres a block on you having a child"  well if she said it once she said it 5 times and after a while she said that she could see me having a son but to be patient and give it time (well I think trying for 8 years and turning 40 next year is being patient and I feel I am running out of time!)

I plan to start my fet this month - however she said ummm well maybe leave it until you have lost weight - I can see July being a good month for you.  So thats all i needed really - this has really been playing on my mind so much I cant begin to tell you how miserable I feel with it.  She isnt the first one however to tell me to loose weight and I will get pg 

She told me some other stuff which she was spot on with - but others that I didnt have a clue.  I try to be a good person and do the right thing in life - I just dont understand why there is a block on me  

Sorry -  i guess i'm feeling a bit sorry for myself at the moment   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh *Debs * Massive massive ((( hugs ))) To you  I dont have the words right now - but trust your instincts and be strong believe your turn will come for it will 

*Larkles * and *Ladymoonlight* I understand I just dont have the answers - mediums etc can be very insightfull - some can even be very acurate, but sometimes they too let us down. 
as I just said to Debs - trust your instincts and be strong believe your turn will come for it will


----------



## *Kim*

LadyMoonlight said:


> To be honest I'm desperate for some hope that the moment. I want so much to believe that Derek's prediction will come true but I can see no light at the end of the tunnel right now. I can't see myself ever becoming a mother.  I wish I could speak to someone who could give me some hope.


I too couldnt see myself with my own baby despite my brother saying he had seen me with a little boy and everything was fine. My brother was a medium. Well he was right cos Joe is now 4. Sadly my brother died when Joe was 3 months old. Really hope you do acheive your dream try and think positive i know its really hard.

Debs

The stuff she got that was spot on, could it have been right for a lot of people? It just seems that she jumped when you said about the IVF. I went to one when i was 19 she told me i was 28 had 2 children and had been married 9 years. I was as i said 19 married 1 year and as you know no children.
I went to Tony Stockwell and he told me i would have a baby by IVF without me telling him anything. You shouldnt have to say anything to a true medium apart from yes or no.
Loads of people are too quick to jump on you for weight issues. I was overweight when i got pregnant with Joe so dont read too much into it.

Love KImx x x


----------



## Sue MJ

Debs  - hmmm, I seem to remember and I'm sure you do to, a certain lady, who was about in the very early days of FF, that was extremely overweight - well and truely obese, that went on to have IVF, got pg first time and was so blessed with a little boy and girl!

So - please do bare this in mind, coz you are no way near in the same category as her.  You may be carrying a little more weight than you'd like, but you are by no means huge!!!  And I'm sorry, but being a skinny chick, wouldn't suit your wonderful, bubbly, loving personality!

Hope this has come across right and not putting my foot in it.

You will go on and have your baby(s) - I have no doubt about that.  And if it felt right for you to do your FET in March prior to seeing this dodgy medium, then you go for it girl. 

Can't wait to see you again in a couple of weeks as my room buddy!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Suzie

Debs hun all i have to say is  about that reading! 

As kim said with a true medium wont need you to say anything other than yes or no! 
it has nothing to do with your weight hun! as sue says you are by no means huge! and i should know 

Why would any one worth something say to you that you have a block on having a child! Sorry but what a load of rubbish! 

Dont you fret about it !  from us is all you need! 

love
suzie x


----------



## Marielou

Debs ~ I'm so sorry you had a bad experaince   Thats just horrible, and I agree with Kim ~ it seems she jumped when you mentioned IVF, and a true medium wouldnt need you to elaborate at all.  I'd try to put her reading to the back of your mind, if its at all possible, because it sounds to me like she's just not 'good'.  A girl I cycled with was told she'd over ever have 1 pregnancy, and as she'd suffered a m/c she was terrified that was her one and only chance.  Well, she got pregnant, she's now 6 weeks gone    Just goes to show! 

Ladymoonlight ~ I can totally identify with your feelings.  I was SO sure I'd never have a baby, I was known at my clinic for being the lady who said she'd never get another BFP and never have a baby.  I SO needed someone to just tell me either to give up, or to keep going.  Even when I had a good reading though, I just couldnt believe it, and now I'm sitting here pregnant, I still can't believe I've been so lucky!   you're not alone in your fears, hun, I never ever thought I'd be able to tell someone else I felt that way and now I'm pregnant,. and look, I've just done it.  

Larkles ~ Did you ring Mandy Masters and leave a message on her answerphone?  She took around 1~2 weeks to get back to me, she's a very busy lady, which frustrated me as I wanted to talk to her NOW but also made me feel she must be good, as she has so many clients. It was also a 2 month wait for my telephone reading ~ but its the best and most accurate reading I've ever had, I only gave yes/no answers and everything she mentioned was right, or has since come true.    I can't recommend her enough. 

Marie xx


----------



## larkles

Marielou

Thanks for explaining re Mandy-I have just called and left a message on her ansaphone as you did-she's doing a Mystic art fair in May but thats too long away for me, as you said, I would like it NOW! but imagine this is not possible  

I will look forward to my reading

Larkles


----------



## Debs

Thanks for your replies girls.  To be honest if I was reading what id written by someone else I would be saying the same things that you have said to me - I think ive just let this get to me too much  

I have been to so many readings and unfortunately for the past 8 years theres never been that much hope sent my way to say having a child of my own is going to happen - its all a bit patchy.  Infact it was a spiritulist session where I was told I wouldnt be a mum that led to me going to the doctor and setting off the investigations!(not with this lady).  This woman has got me so right in the past - well she did say she seen me with a boy - so maybe just maybe this will come true.

I usually put the reading away in a drawer and forget about it - this time I cant seem to    

Well its not as though I can do anything about it really - I guess you should just be careful when you go to these things as you have to be prepared incase they dont say what you want them to say.

I dont think I will be bothering for a while (mind you mandy masters sounds good  )   

Will I ever learn?

Larkles and Ladymoonlight - just sending you both a big  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Deb's I am just the same as you hun - I think its one of the reasons I got so depressed this Dec/Jan - I never learn either! I have been told by too many that I will have 2 children!

I just put the cheque in the post for Mandy Masters...... Reading On the 24th March......

~Dizzi~


----------



## Flutterbye™

i believe in mediums, i think that they are sometimes quite accurate, my dp's auntie went to one on the 10th of Mch, and everything that was said was tru, she had been to this guy before, but it was just after her partner had passed, and it had nbeen over 12 months since she had seen him last! it was amazing to listen to him! im going to see him next to see if my little man comes thru aswell as my nan and or my gramps!
i would love to go 2 c colin fry! hes amazing!

** 
xxx


----------



## sallywags

A girl I cycled with was told she'd over ever have 1 pregnancy, and as she'd suffered a m/c she was terrified that was her one and only chance.  Well, she got pregnant, she's now 6 weeks gone    Just goes to show! 

I can't quote from my work computer, but marie-lou posted the above statement on 11th - and I think that person may have been me.  If not, then exactly the same thing happened to me.  I now know she was wrong, as she said 'You'll have one baby', then stopped and changed her mind, saying 'you'll have one pg' - so I obviously thought twins or m/c, so when I had a m/c I really thought that was it - well I am now pg, so I've had 2 bfps, not just one!  I had another reading recently that said I'll be parting from something in 4 months, but I'm trying not to stress about that! (I hope they meant my job!) On the same day, (this was at a fayre) another clairvoyant told me to go to see her at the end of may - god knows why, but she kept looking at my stomach!    Again trying not to stress!

It's very subjective, but also amazing when they get it right.

Sallywags
x


----------



## Debs

Debs said:


> I dont think I will be bothering for a while


Guess where I went last night 

It was kind of unplanned but my friend invited me round to her sisters who was having a "party" with people there who did reiki, reflexology, tarrot and spiritualist things.

Sooooo what the heck I thought - she cant tell me anything more crap than the last reading so I had my angel cards and a spiritualist sessions 

Angel cards were good but the spiritualist was the top for me! She asked me at first if I had a daughter and i said no - she then said thats ok im getting the feeling of a niece - she then said I didn't have children and that I have had ivf!!!!! She said she was being shown bowls and bowls of vitamins and minerals and that I had to take them and not to believe that it will never happen and that it might happen naturally (which a previous spiritualist said before).

She said I wasn't happy at work and was going to leave (im being made redundant) but she didn't see me getting another job as i would be pg with my daughter   So on this note - im DEFINATELY not going to another as this one was much nicer and I want to believe this one! 

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Debs

Dizzi squirrel said:


> I just put the cheque in the post for Mandy Masters...... Reading On the 24th March......
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Just wondering how you got on Dizzi.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Debs!*
What can I say, Thanks for asking, been meaning to put this here I keep forgeting 
My nan came through. this is some of the things she said, also a lot of what came up was names which could be future names, places.....
Heres a few quotes from the reading (I have copied it from the tape to Microsoft Word!)



> Does the name Tony mean anything to you ?
> 
> Around you at the moment ?


  (day before FF meet!) I said my half brother is called Tony! 


> ok I am going to link with your grandmother now ok, and I want to say a lot of your life has been to do with erm a separation giving you the insecurities, yea
> ok erm and she tells me she was around when someone was having a conversation about pregnancy or babies *(long pause! By me)* right was somebody talking to you about this? *I talk a lot about that * yea, right. Do you want children ? *yes* its just that weve got, when weve got the ace of cups its sometimes like new beginnings new pregnancy surprise pregnancy and that's come in you see,





> the last 8 yrs around you have been kinda up and down not so positive allright but I am getting told by your grandmother that theres defiantly going to be some changes for the better, but do you have mood swings ? *YES*Yea, cause she's on about your moodswings ok all ive got to say is your partners not a mind reader, and won't always understand whats going on in your head OK





> Do you know who Sue is why she would give you the name Sue?
> Yes who is that please, *That is my BF, that's your best friend *





> You and your work the last 5 months around you have you been very discontented? *YES*





> she just feels that the spirit world needs to kinda heal you more deeper tho? Right ok
> Why is she saying about the loss of a child? *Cause I had a M/c*
> Have you not really got over that? *Er some days I have I don't think ive got over the fact it was a natural pg* yea yea u see, this is where she wants to send in more healing for you because your going to be a bit negative at times and your not to be negative to do with children and things like that, but its all to do with a loss, right ok,





> Are you trying for a baby now? Yes
> Ok
> Cause ive got a lot going on in the next 7 months around you, erm in the next 7 years I just feel its all really going to be a big turning point in your life it certainly is for the better.
> Now I can understand why had the agate stone like your faith trust and confidence and then you had your clear stone I don't see major major problems in your life anymore


I need to be more Positive   and change jobs! and she also saw a move of house 
I felt the reading could have been more specific, but It is prehaps a true reflection of where I am right now

~Dizzi~


----------



## Sue MJ

Hmmmm! Quite vague isn't it Dizzi!

Well lets hope the renewed positivity, you talking to dh (not keeping things in your head), changing jobs, moving house - all bring about what you really really want most of all.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Lorri

I went to local spiritualist church at the weekend for a reading, and found out the Tony Stockwell visit is his helpers not him doing the readings   . Tickets are all sold out anyway, but its worth keeping an eye out for this, as I know he has been before. 

I had a reading, which was quite interesting, got my personality to a tee !  Apparently lots of changes coming up but I have to be patient   

Dh had a reading too. Pretty much the same as last time, ie communicate more and stick with his job, even though he is unhappy, things are going to get better. Again, a man in soldier uniform came through, but he has no idea who it can be. 

I was thinking of making an appointment with Mandy Masters ... ...


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks Sue,
I agree it was not quite as I expected, too many questions for my liking, these were some of the clearer bits I understood!
but others have had great readings from the same person, this was the end of the reading....


> let me see what else she can give me?
> there s not much else I feel _she wants to give_


could explain the vaugeness 



> There will be a visit from her around august time allright *this is a visit from nan*? Yea and just watch in case strange things happen, ok but I have to let her go now, cause I cant keep them in here to long, she does give you lots of red roses, she wants you to be very positive because shes opening many many doors for you this year erm in 2007/2008 I don't see doom and gloom ok I do feel going back the last2 years erm there were doom and gloom, ok allright she says doors are being opened for the good now, do take her love


----------



## larkles

Hi all

Just had a telephone reading with dh approval("why do you have to ask me?" ) coz will know he will get ****ty later as does not beleive in this   

the 1st thing she said you have 2 be positive...she mentioned a male who I later indetinifed as a grandpa-only as she mentioned he had a lot of lawn that we used to love playing on and that my hair was in pigtails! the joy of youth! and he was a serious player-my grandpa was a professional croquet player that ran a huge school in Shrewsbury at the time. I was amazed he came through as was the last one expected. He is saying he sees a little girl. although he is looking down at me as a little girl, he still sees a little girl  

I Still Live in hope    sigh...

Larkles

xx


----------



## Caz

I've just got back from a psychic fayre. I only went as a bit of a giggle with mu mate but she pursuaded me to have my tarot cards read. 
Had it done before by my BIL but it's never that good because he knows me so well that I close off and become unreadable.
The lady who did it was very nice and she was either very astute or there really is something in all of this because she certainly had my personality down to a tee. She talked about me being outspoken, needing to be more tactful and think things through, frequently going through little rough patches and snapping out of them and making friends easily but liking to be on my own a lot of the time too.  
She said I felt like I was carrying a burden and that I frequently felt frustrated and like my hands were tied....hmm, does this sound anything like going through IVF to anyone? 
Also I was going to get promotion at work, that I will have money worries that will smooth over (paying for tx, yeah I'll say! ) and that I would come into a lump sum. She also said my dreams would come true, that I will know happiness beyond illusion and could see me moving on to a happier life and having lots of fun and...umm, good sex to put not too finer point on it  ....oh, and she saw a pregnancy.... 
Obviously I didn't give much away and I didn't even mention fertility problems and she certainly didn't pick up on that and seemed to think I woudl be dissapointed or surpirsed to be pregnant. Also the last thing I was thinking before I sat down was that I wanted to jack in my job and go doe something useful with my life for a change so...promotion?  No thanks!
She also said I was very psychic....ha ha ha!    I think not!

Anyway, overall it was a good and positive experinece and I suppose, believe or not, I came away feeling happy and positive.
Think I might go back for a more detailed reading. Went in a sceptic, came out not so sure.

C~x


----------



## KerryB

I'm fascinated by all this! I would love to see a medium, but am scared of finding out any bad things! I guess I'll let the spirits guide me, I think I'm quite psychic. I get feelings about people and places all the time. And I totally believe in "messages" coming thru.  I'll have to look out for any local fayre's etc I can go to.

xx


----------



## Lorri

Hi Kerry
Long time no speak ! Glad to see the diet is going well - well done !

As for mediums, I have been a few times to my local spiritualist church, they do monthly "clairvoyance evenings" which are very interesting. They also do monthly private reading sessions, where you go along and book a 20 min slot. They don't always tell you very much, and certainly not bad news, more about you as a person and sometimes things that are coming up. Maybe you could consider getting your tarot cards read ? 

You don't have to be a member or a church goer, they have always been very welcoming to us, and it is their way of raising money too. Its not expensive either.


----------



## KerryB

Hi Lorri! Lovely to "see" you! I think I will have a look and see what is about. There is a pub in our village and they ahve tarot readers in there about once a month. You go in, take a number etc. Migth try that first and see what they say. Worth a shot!

Hope your ok?
xxxx


----------



## Mackie

Hi Girls

Well I have plucked up the courage and visited a clairvoyant on Friday evening and had my cards read.  I have seen her before and she has always been very good, in the past she told me how my divorce would go and she was right, and at another reading when and how I would meet my DP, his birth sign and other stuff and she was spot on, she told me that I could be pg about 10 Mth's after meeting DP and to be careful, and I was and it was ectopic.  So I was wary about seeing her again in case she told me what i didn't want to hear, but am so in limbo at the moment I felt I need some 'guidance' if that is what it is.

So briefly ........ she told be I was unhappy at work and there were personality problems ( oh yes!!) and that I would be changing my job quite soon, someone would approach me to work for them. It may mean relocation or just the better salary means that we will move to a bigger house (which we desperately need to do ) and that will happen within 12 months. So it started as all work, which is a major issue for me at the mo, but she said that all through the reading there were fertility cards, in my warm up read I pick out a 'mother' card early on, and the first 3 cards I chose for my 'in depth' read were fertility and she asked if I was pregnant or was trying.  It is so hard not to give anything away that they can pick up on, so I casually said that we would like children.  And she said that there was a baby with me just waiting to be born, and that the stork was so above my head it was almost sat on it.  If ever we were going to try for a baby the next 2 - 3 months would be the right time. ( we are going back into IVF in October).  Anyway the read carried on in this manner about work, but with this strong fertility link also, she said that she felt i may have to choose between my dream job or a family in there near future (erm like there is a choice!) but that I could have both if I wanted.  And I would have 2 children.

She picked up that DP is an Aries and that I had been married before, and that there was a cancerian man in my past (ex h) and that my marriage to the arian would be for life that we were strong and he was my sole mate.  She also said that we would go on holiday in a couple of months - which having just got back from 2 weeks away and having a wedding to save for I thought wouldn't happen, but DP has said this morning that he thinks maybe we should book a cheapy week in oct / nov as our summer holiday didn't go to plan (DP was ill all holiday) ....... I haven't told him about my read!

I haven't seen her for 4 years and she didn't recognise me and she told my things in this read about my future (5 - 10 years) that she told me in previous readings.

She also said we had a roof or ceiling that needed repair - our shower has leaked and gone through to the lounge ceiling.

My last card was the world, and she said that is what DP and I would have in two years time - everything we have dreamed of in the world!!

So we will see but i came out feeling positive and as if my life may go in the right direction one way or another, which can't be a bad thing.  So i'll keep you posted!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

What a great reading Makie - thank you for sharing it here
As you say she has said so much that that links with past readings which leaves you feeling so positive
I really do hope that you have the "world" 

Let us know when it all comes true!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mackie

Thanks Dizzy.  Trying not to 'read' to much into it but you never know!


----------



## Shellebell

Wow, this sounds all good news Mackie

I have been to see a holistic therapist for Reiki etc. She had a male shadow in the corner of the room last time, but was not saying who is was. We are thinking the best possibility was my spirit guide, as she could see me doing Reiki myself one day.

She has given me details of the spiritulist church she goes to, but for the past 4 or 5 weeks things have happened and I haven't got there yet  Me thinks that someone is making sure I don't go just yet


----------



## jocole69

Hi,

I have seen lots of spiritulists and mediums over the years and only seen one or 2 that were 'gifted'. I recently saw a lady and she was brill, told me basically to chill out about TTC. i did and got a BFP 4 weeks ago  
Jo xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Fantastic news Jo

Who did you see ? 
 on your 

~Dizzi~


----------



## jocole69

I saw Lesely anderson in Sidmouth, in devon.
Infact lots of the girls on the clomid boards are having readings with her and find her fab too! x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Any one had anything come true


----------



## Erin

Over the last few years I've been to few readings, I was told DH was bored in his job and would be a financial adviser, I was told we wouldn't leave 2007 without a baby, but there would be a lot of sorrow before joy, and March would have more financial stability and would be a really big month.  I was told there would be a pregnancy anouncement around the same time as a wedding....

14th of March we finally got our BFP,   and on the same day that I received my scan date letter, I also got a letter from my lawyer with a compensation offer for a bump I was in almost three years ago (lawyer advises me to knock it back and wait for more btw!). 

We also got a cheque through for money we have taken out of the house to make some home improvements.  DH left his job last November and trained as a Mortgage broker.  He's starting his own company with his mate next month.

My sister is getting married in June, and end of May/June we will hopefully be able to start announcing our good news.

Scan is day before my birthday so hopefully it will be the best birthday present and we won't leave 2007 without a baby.......

E X


----------



## DizziSquirrel

WOW Erin - thats a Fab reading you had done hun


----------



## ophelia

Hı

Erın- Do you mınd me askıng who dıd your readıng and how much ıt was? It sounds lıke they were very good at predıctıng the future. 

Dızzı- How are you? Had any more readıngs lately? Im stımmıng at the moment,havıng tx ın Istanbul(hence the wıerd wrıtıng).

If thıs one works I would have the baby ın December whıch would make Cherı22  readıng come true. She saıd December for me. Fıngers crossed 

Love Ophelıa


----------



## honneybee

Hi Ophelia



ophelia said:


> Hı
> 
> Erın- Do you mınd me askıng who dıd your readıng and how much ıt was? It sounds lıke they were very good at predıctıng the future.
> 
> Dızzı- How are you? Had any more readıngs lately? Im stımmıng at the moment,havıng tx ın Istanbul(hence the wıerd wrıtıng).
> 
> If thıs one works I would have the baby ın December whıch would make Cherı22 readıng come true. She saıd December for me. Fıngers crossed
> 
> Love Ophelıa


I had a reading done recently by Cherri22 she says I will have a baby boy next May. She also gave me readings on the two chidren that I already have and they were amazingly accurate, The description of my childrens personalities were fantastic and I could not find any part untrue, and I was keeping an open mind.
I hope to start treatment in July so next May sound right for me and I am going to do egg share at Lister. I am donating eggs but have not been matched. She said that there also was another child but thought this may be for my recipient and it would be a girl. It was so interesting. 
Erin (thats my daughters name ) can you tell me also where you had your reading done. 
Hi Dizzy where do you go to get your readings too?
I have been to many spiritalist churches and I found a few very good readings.
mitch
xx


----------



## ophelia

Hı honeybee

Your readıng wıth Cherı has made me ın a very good mood sınce she was so acuurate about your chıldren. Im sure that means ıt wıll work for me thıs tıme and I wıll have my baby ın December.  

Are you from Denmark or have you moved there? Good luck wıth your forthcomıng treatment. 

Love Ophelıa


----------



## honneybee

Hi Ophelia
I am fron England in Kent. But my DH is in the RAF so we are currently living in Denmark. 
my reading was really accurate Ophelia so I am very positive too. I know that we all look in to the words that mediums say and try to match everything, but, I honestly did not have to. Everything was right including my little girl being a little bossy  to achieving things in life. But at the same time my little girl has a perminent smile and that is true of my Erinn. Not that I like thinking of her for being bossy. My son is extremely kind and a very passionate lad when it comes to activities and he also expects you to keep your word as he always keeps his. This is so true.  There was so much more she said too. I have wrote to her about three times now and she has elaborated more each time. I am not even having treatment yet, so I just told her we are trying. But my treatment if all goes to plan will end around July/August which ties in with her reading a May baby next year.
I hope to god it works for you Ophelia.    Did you look on her site and see the other readings and how correct they were.
Heres to achieving your dream 
mitch (honeybee)


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Mitch, Hun Like Ophelia I was reassured by your reading from Cheri, its just  now for all of us ((hug)) 

Ophelia hun I am so hoping this tx works out for you hun    

~Dizzi~

PS Cheri told me. . . 


> When it comes to your children I am seeing TWO girls.. the first one will relate to JAN and the second will relate to AUGUST.. so thats either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in.
> I would also say that both girls are fairly close in age.





> They are showing me two girls, who are around 2 years apart. I think that perhaps you might have to consult with your dr yet again. I think that they have found issues, and linking this to "ovaries" but not sure what this means. That you guys will have to look into other avenues of concieving the children.





> As for daughters, I am leaning towards they being yours biologically, but they are not confirming or denying this so unfortunetly I can only tell you which way I am "leaning" the connection to be.


----------



## honneybee

Hi Dizzy,
The reading does sound good doesn't it  . I really hope it works for you too  . I can only say she did describe my kids perfect, it was amazing and I did not tell anything about them, but I still would go with caution ( this is more me than you hun  , I don't take disapointment too well) . There is always a chance things do not go to plan.  At the same time there is a lot of mystery and things do work.   I am drivveling, I know, no-on truely understands psychic abilities so for me I have an open mind and like to believe our hopes are answered.  Fingerscrossed for you too hun.
Are you also at having treatment abroad?
Hi Ophelia my     vibes are making their way to you.
mitch
x


----------



## ophelia

Hı Ladıes

Dızzı- Are you due to start tx any tıme soon? You know,ıf you get a BFP ın May ıt would lınk ın wıth the January for gıvıng bırth.  And thanks for the well wıshes. 

Mıtch- Thanks for the  . Denmark ıs lovely. Im from Sweden so have been to Denmark many a tımes. I know what you mean by takıng the readıngs wıth a pınch of salt,whıch I do ıf ıts not good news  but when ıts posıtıve news (lıke gıvıng bırth ın December) Im all for belıevıng.  

I also had a readıng from Lesley and she saıd at the tıme (june last year) I wıll have a baby wıthın 18 months to 2 years so thıs tx could tıe ın wıth that too as December wıll be about 19 months sınce the readıng. Fıngers crossed... 

Love Ophelıa


----------



## honneybee

Hi Ophelia.
I agree with Denmark being beautiful  I am planning a trip to sweden in the summer. So any tips fill free to pass on  No that we know where to go yet. we will probably drive and take the scenic routes. I am sure there are many.
I have not had a reading with Leslie although I had my palm read a few years ago and the lady said there would be aother child straight away within the year (which did not happen )  or and there would be a large gap and twins were further down the line.
I got the feeling this lady was reeling me in like a fish though  I did not feel she told me the truth and again I did not mention kids. With Cheri I did feel she was genuine.       
Good luck with tx when are you on 2ww? or have you started that.
Which clinic are you with?
TTFN 
mitch
x


----------



## ophelia

Hı Mıtch

Im havıng tx at Jınemed Hospıtal ın Istanbul and they thınk EC wıll be on Saturday. Havıng another scan tomorrow so wıll know for sure by then. My 2ww wıll then start on Monday I belıeve.

Ive been over here by myself sınce Saturday the 17th but DH wıll arrıve thıs afternoon. (I wıll need hım over here for you know what )

Got 8 follıes so far but 3 of them are stıll a bot too small.

If youre goıng to Sweden I can recommend goıng to Gothenburg (Göteborg) as ıt ıs lovely ın the summer,lots of nıce thıngs to see and do. My brother stıll lıves there. Where ın Denmark do you lıve?

Love Ophelıa


----------



## honneybee

Hi Ophelia.

I live in Viborg. It has a really beautiful cathedral (domkirke)  

I was looking at Jinemed hosp. I just didn't feel ready to go that far away you are very brave. 

I will probably do the same as you when I goto the Lister clinic. I will go first and dh will follow me.

       with your growing follies.
Gothenburg? mm yes that sounds like a nice idea.
take care 
MItch and BEST OF LUCK TO YOU


----------



## Erin

Girls - so sorry I haven't been on to reply before now - tripped and tore a ligament in my foot at the weekend, so haven't been able to move - didn't see that coming, lol!!! 

Unfortunately, both those readings were at fairs, one was a man at a local Inn and the other a woman at a fair in the Glasgow Concert Hall last May.  The Body and Soul Health Fair is back in Glasgow on May 19th - there were lots of different readings you could get there...

E X


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Any Updates anyone


----------

